# Toby Donated Blood to the CSU Lymphoma Study



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Today Toby donated blood to the CSU Lymphoma Study Calling All Golden Retrievers 9 Years of Age or Older

He was very calm as they took a large vial of blood. I am very proud of Toby and happy he can do a service for his breed by contributing to this worthwhile study. Hopefully they will find answers that will help with this dreaded diagnosis.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Good boy and good job Mr. Toby


----------

